# Grizzly inflatable drum / flap sander



## NormG

Wow, congrats on the Craigslist purchase, sounds like it was well worth the money


----------



## Kentuk55

it does look like a beastly sander. also looks like ya did good


----------



## JoeLyddon

A Very Good review!

Thank you very much… will keep an eye out it…


----------



## AJswoodshop

Good job on the craigslist buy! They have some great deals on there. Keep up the woodworking!

AJ


----------



## kajunkraft

I use this machine daily. Set up dust collection by using a "Big Gulp" which is attached to the table top (mobile stand) with a spring clamp. Does a decent job. This is a great machine!


----------



## rantingrich

I canon longer find this sanders on the grizzly site


----------



## kajunkraft

Still there. Look under drum sanders (in the woodworking area).


----------



## rusty22

The Grizzly motor is pretty good but the drums and flap head are poorly designed. The drums are very stiff and do not follow contours well. The flap head is really designed just for hobby use. It is fragile, difficult to assemble and you need to take it apart every time your abrasive wears down. Look at www.sand-rite.com or wolfhead sander to see a much better designed head if you are going to really use it. Sand-rite is now making adapter shafts for the the Grizzly motor that enable it to hold any tool up to 11" wide with a 1" bore or better.


----------



## rusty22




----------

